# finally my bitch is in labour!!!



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

wish us luck Dora is in labour only early stages but we are on the way!!!

this is her first litter and im sure she will be a great mum!!

dora is a smooth st bernard ( born 22-6-07 hips 13 heart clear eyes clear for those that want to know:devil

shes just dug up half the garden and is now biting her bum!!! such joys!!!

cheri


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

If I ever have kids I want Snuffs to start a thread about me with this title when I'm popping one out.

Good luck, wants puppy pics :flrt:


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

hehehehehe think it will be a long night before pictures!

cheri


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I bet you do!!!

Good luck! :2thumb:


----------



## kelly_blue (May 27, 2010)

ohh i love st bernards! Do you know how much pups shes expecting? Hoping its an easy birth and you get nice, chuncky babies!x


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

WOuld love a saint bernard one day, Have sympathy for you haveing loads of them huge furbabys running round in a few weeks :lol2:

Good luck and look foward to piccys. hope mum is and does ok x


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

can i come and live with u for a while when they all out and running around


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

Good Luck..No sleep for you tonight :2thumb:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

cathspythons said:


> Good Luck..No sleep for you tonight :2thumb:


 
Or for the next 8 weeks :whistling2:


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

yep no sleep for 4 weeks! 

you can all come live here if you help picking up the poos from the adults aswell!!!

the scan said 6 so who knows how many!!!

cheri


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Awww Goodluck to Mum, I hope the birth goes well and isnt to tiring for her and you : )

It was odd as my Sister and I were only talking about St Bernards yesterday and saying how we would love one at some point. I said someone on here breeds them but couldnt remember your name, and then you post this..lol

I look forward to seeing big puppy pics.


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

yes i breed them but mine are smooths !!!

doras having a nap right now - odd bit of shivering and movent but nothing else!!!

redbulls in fridge- coffee machines on!!

cheri


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

good luck to u and the future mummy :no1: however u are aware that with threads like this pictures are obligatory :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

see www.fairviewstbernards.co.uk for old puppy pictures 

will add as we go 

cheri


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

missmoore said:


> see www.fairviewstbernards.co.uk for old puppy pictures
> 
> will add as we go
> 
> cheri


 
Your dogs are gorgeous!! :mf_dribble:
Love the smooth coats, you dont see many of them!
Good Luck x


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

Thankyou!!! 

still waiting! been outside digging for last half hour- its bloody cold out there!!! (now 5am)

heres hoping she hurries along now

shes currently licking the pushchair:blush: pain relief i expect!!!

cher


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Any update on your girl?


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

just more huffing puffing and digging! 

laying under the desk at the moment !

its her first litter so she is taking her time about it! her sister did this for 3 days!!!

cheri


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Did you actually go to bed last night?!


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

yes i went to bed at 11 and was woke up at 3am ! george my oh was with her while i slept but when he felt himself dropping off he got me! 

we just take it in turns as much or as little as we can - one of us is ALWAYS with a bitch constantly from a week before they are due !!

cheri


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

How strange you should post this... just last night emailed some people about expected litters! Keep us updated..i'll be checking this out constantly today ha.

I am a fan of the smooth coated too.

Can I ask, are they all spoken for? If not could you PM me some details. I currently have 4 dogs 2 Sibe's and 2 Malamutes.

Thanks, 

Kelly


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

have pmd you ! 

still no pups tho! not worried yet theres still plenty of time


----------



## harlequin (Oct 28, 2008)

just had a look at your website, i've never seen smooth coated before, they are gorgeous! I prefer them to the fluffy ones lol
cant wait for more puppy pictures


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

any updates?


----------



## clob91 (Jul 29, 2009)

Ooo, wow, havent seen smooth coats yet either  they're beauts, look very proud and dignified!

will be checking back here to see how things have gone!:flrt:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

wasnt beethovens gf missy a smooth coated st bernard in the film?


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

I do believe she was


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Any sign of puppies this morning?


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

4 puppies were born this morning 

3 boys are doing great however the little girl never started breathing

mum and her boys are doing well 

pretty sure thats all she had inside! i only saw 4 on the scan have given oxytocin and still nothing- still watching of course!!!

photos to follow later 

cheri


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

missmoore said:


> 4 puppies were born this morning
> 
> 3 boys are doing great however the little girl never started breathing
> 
> ...


Congratuations on the 3 healthy boys and i hope mum is doing well, 
RIP little girl, its so sad when one is dead at birth, they look so perfect aswell! I hope the remaining boys thrive xx 
(Hanging round for pics :whistling2 xx


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

congrats  Can't wait for piccies


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats on the three little boys! I'm sorry to hear about the little girl, though


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

gorgeous pups on the website.. lookin forward to seeing the 3 boys <3 love chunky st bernards  xx


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

here they are 

we ended up with 3 boys and the girl who never started breathing 

one is now pretty much refusing to feed- the bottles have come out but minimal milk has been taken - fingers crossed he pulls through as he has 3 lovely young girls waiting to take him home 

wish " barney" luck 

cheri xxx


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

They are adorable!! I've got everything crossed for little Barney!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Congratulations! So sorry to hear about the little girl and fingers crossed for Barney - I hope you can keep him going!


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

barney is still with us. he has had 60mls of milk since midnight and has had 20mls of life aid 

he is still weeing , pooing and looking nice and pink and is lively so heres hoping he improves

he just wont suck from his mum- yet he was doing fine until midnight so ive no idea why he suddenly stopped feeding from dora 

havent slept since 3am yesterday- think ive still got at least tonight before i can get a nap- will leave him with my other half tomorrow if he improves 

thank god for redbull!:no1:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Great, so far! 

Fingers crossed, I'm sure if you can get him through another night, he'll have turned the corner and be on his way! :2thumb:


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the lil one and hope Barney pulls through

x


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

good luck with the babies,hope the struggling one pulls through.


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

Barney was given 10mls of lifeaid every hour all night :no1:and has been feeding from dora just fine after having his 2nd dose of lifeaid 

heres hoping he wont scare me again!!!

cheri


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Excellent news! Well done! :2thumb:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh thats brill news :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

just a quick update 

barney is doing great 

he has put on plenty of weight and is feeding just as well as the others

his family are bursting to come and see him - they knew he was poorly theres no point in lying to them, 

vet is pleased it was just a "blip" 

will be vet checked as normal at 8 weeks 

cheri


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Fantastic news!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Excellent news:no1:


----------



## KBeckett123 (Jun 8, 2010)

awwwwhhh they are beautiful, hope they all do well, i'm sorry to hear about your little girl. 

P.s. if there is one missing in the morning it could be me! they are gorgeous!!!!:lol2:


----------

